# Werte aus 1D Array einzeln in ein 2D Array übergeben



## JavaMan89 (19. Okt 2020)

Hallo Java Forums Gemeinde.
Ich bin Neu hier und falls ich irgendwas falsch angebe oder etwas fehlt bei meiner Fragestellung, bitte mir gerne schreiben.

Momentan stehe ich vor der Problemstellung das ich Werte aus einem einfachen Array in ein zweidimensionales Array überführen muss.
Das Ganze muss_ entsprechend Dynamisch_ über die Variable passieren. Da mein Programm in der Lage sein wird, das erste einfache Array entsprechend zu erweitern. Also es können auch mehr als nur 3 Werte oder weniger darin sein.

*Mein Array sieht so aus:*
firstArray = [ "Apfel", "Birne", "Kirsche" ];

*Und ich brauch die Daten aus dem Array im folgenden Format:*
newArray = [ ["Apfel"], ["Birne"], ["Kirsche"] ];

Ich hab mein Glück schon mit der einfachen "for" Schleife und mit einer doppelten "for" Schleife versucht.
Aber am Ende wird mir immer das erste Array immer wieder in das 2d-Array reingeschrieben:
newArray = [ [ "Apfel", "Birne", "Kirsche" ], [ "Apfel", "Birne", "Kirsche" ], [ "Apfel", "Birne", "Kirsche" ] ];
Was auch nicht Sinn und Zweck sein sollte.

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp oder Lösungsweg nennen wie ich das am gescheitesten umsetzen kann.
Benötige das exakt in dem Format für die Weitergabe an eine Komponente.

Vielleicht ist es sogar echt einfach nur steh ich gerade gewaltig auf dem Schlauch.

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe!

LG


----------



## JavaMan89 (19. Okt 2020)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

ich bin soeben selbst auf die Lösung gestoßen:

*var* firstArray = [ "Apfel","Birne","Kirsche" ];
*var* newArray = [];

for( *var* i = 0; i < firstArray.length; i++ ) {
     newArray = [  firstArray [ i ]  ];
}



Hab jetzt genau mein Ergebnis wie ich es wollte und hab gedacht ich stell die Lösung, (falls es jemand mal braucht) gleich mit dazu.
LG


----------



## httpdigest (19. Okt 2020)

Das ist aber JavaScript und nicht Java.
Und mit JavaScript geht das sehr viel eleganter:

```
["Apfel","Birne","Kirsche"].map(a => [a])
```


----------



## JavaMan89 (19. Okt 2020)

httpdigest hat gesagt.:


> Das ist aber JavaScript und nicht Java.
> Und mit JavaScript geht das sehr viel eleganter:
> 
> ```
> ...


Thx! Werd ich direkt mal so versuchen. Dann spar ich mir paar Zeilen Code.

Ja ist Java Script.
Die Entwicklungsumgebung läuft auf einem Java Kern, alles andere ist dann JavaScript.
Hätte ich vielleicht noch dazu schreiben sollen.
Sry.


----------



## httpdigest (19. Okt 2020)

JavaMan89 hat gesagt.:


> Ja ist Java Script.


Nein, es ist JavaScript (NICHT Java Script)


----------



## JavaMan89 (19. Okt 2020)

httpdigest hat gesagt.:


> Nein, es ist JavaScript (NICHT Java Script)


War leider der Rechtschreibautomatik meines Mobiltelefons geschuldet.


----------

